# Low hours maintenance



## flmaxey (May 29, 2016)

I have a Massey Ferguson 245. (A 70's - 80's tractor.)

Right now, I'm running it maybe 25 hours a year. For the next 2 years or so, it would be 40 to 50 hours a year, at most. (Again 25 hours or so is most likely.)

The questions are:
- How often are Engine and Hydraulic oil / filter changes required with such minimal use.
- Is once a year often enough?
- If so, what time of year would be best for the change? (Spring?)

(I'm using a good quality 15-40 weight oil for diesels and good hydraulic fluid.)

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy flmaxey, 

I put 50 hrs per year on my tractor and change engine oil/filter once per year. For the hydraulic oil, I change the filter once per year and keep an eye on the fluid for water in it. If I see milky fluid, it's time to change.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The failure will be in the engine oil as the additive package deteriorates from oxidation and contamination from combustion by products. I would recommend you consider a Franz or AmsOil bypass filter and then only change the filter and one quart of engine oil every year, and use a good oil with high hours of useful life (JD's Plus 50 is what I use). Change the tractor's main engine oil filter every three years to avoid it decomposing, also never use a discount oil filter in place of the engine oil filter. I use Fleetguard.

Do not buy a drum of tractor engine oil and let it set around for years waiting to be used as the additives settle out. It is a good idea to shake the oil before using it to mix everything back in, and buy in small amounts so it is fresh.

As for the transmission and hydraulic system oil, that is good for years but filters fail after a few years. I change all my filters annually, and just add UTF to bring the system to full.

All my tractors are kept inside and dry, so I do not have moisture issues in the oils and fluids. Tractors kept in the weather should have annual oil analysis as moisture finds its way in sooner or later. All the major dealers have oil analysis kits available. Mine get oil analysis every 200 hours, and never had any issues yet.

As for time to change, do so after it has been worked and is hot. Time of year makes no difference, but most farmers change at the end of harvest - Fall.

There is a big hammer you did not mention, antifreeze. That should be checked for color and Ph every year, and changed whenever it fails either test. Used to be we changed the coolant every two years, but HOAT coolants came out and started eating engine and cooling system components after a few months. There is a permanrnt solution to the coolant issue, Evans Cool, but most cannot justify the cost.


----------



## flmaxey (May 29, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> There is a big hammer you did not mention, antifreeze. That should be checked for color and Ph every year, and changed whenever it fails either test. Used to be we changed the coolant every two years, but HOAT coolants came out and started eating engine and cooling system components after a few months. There is a permanrnt solution to the coolant issue, Evans Cool, but most cannot justify the cost.


As part of the job, back in the day, I learned a valuable piece of information regarding
anti-freeze, in general, and Ethylene glycol, specifically. That is, ethylene glycol doesn't wear out. The corrosion inhibitors / acid nutralizers (basically a non-sudsing super soap) and pump lubricants deplete over time but the glycol itself (the green colored variety) doesn't break down. So, what I've been doing is adding corrosion inhibitors to my vehicles (those with green glycol), every 2 or 3 years, without changing out the anti-freeze.
It's working fine. I have a diesel pickup with the same anti-freeze from when it was new (in 1990). It's still a healthy green, there's no rust, no evidence of acidic components and the original water pump is installed and working fine.
I probably should check the freeze protection level because, a pint every 2 or 3 years adds up over decades and may thin the glycol over the years. However, the radiator and engine jack capacity is substantial and there is a bit of water evaporation over time. It probably balances out.


----------



## flmaxey (May 29, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> All my tractors are kept inside and dry, so I do not have moisture issues in the oils and fluids. Tractors kept in the weather should have annual oil analysis as moisture finds its way in sooner or later. All the major dealers have oil analysis kits available. Mine get oil analysis every 200 hours, and never had any issues yet.


My tractor is in a shed as well and I know that makes all the difference in the world, even if the equipment has no moving parts. (Like a plow.) Weather exposure takes a serious toll, in many ways. 

Since I got this tractor used, I probably should do an oil analysis, at least once, to see what I have. I hate to admit it but, given it's age (even if the hours are ultra low), I'd almost hate to see the results. (Which might set off some unnecessary worrying.)

Given my use of it, which puts very little time on the counter, it will probably do what I need it to, for as long as it's needed, if I give it decent maintenance.


----------

